

Where are all the remote tech jobs? - antjanus
http://antjanus.com/blog/thoughts-and-opinions/remote-tech-jobs/

======
Aaronik
How 'bout this from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8825308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8825308)

~~~
antjanus
didn't see it. Looks like a neat list.

